# Perez:"Non venderò mai Ronaldo. Nemmeno a peso d'oro".



## admin (7 Agosto 2017)

Florentino Perez, presidente del Real Madrid, ha parlato del futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo, chiudendo le porte alla cessione del portoghese:"Non lo venderò mai. Nemmeno a peso d'oro".


----------



## mrsmit (7 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Florentino Perez, presidente del Real Madrid, ha parlato del futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo, chiudendo le porte alla cessione del portoghese:"Non lo venderò mai. Nemmeno a peso d'oro".



AHHHHH Ma allora sono veri i mal di pancia di Cr7, altrimenti non avrebbero senso queste dichiarazioni, non credo che c'entriamo noi però sto ferragosto per il calciomercato sarà bollente e non solo per le temperature........


----------



## Cantastorie (7 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Florentino Perez, presidente del Real Madrid, ha parlato del futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo, chiudendo le porte alla cessione del portoghese:"Non lo venderò mai. Nemmeno a peso d'oro".


Anche perché a peso d'oro lo venderesti ad una cippa e mezza. L'oro costa € 34,3 (circa) al grammo. Ronaldo pesa 80 kg. Quindi: 34,3x1.000x80= € 2.744.000. Neanche io venderei CR7 a meno di 3 milioni di euro.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Agosto 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Anche perché a peso d'oro lo venderesti ad una cippa e mezza. L'oro costa € 34,3 (circa) al kg. Ronaldo pesa 80 kg. Quindi: 34,3x1.000x80= € 2.744.000. Neanche io venderei CR7 a meno di 3 milioni di euro.



Stesso pensiero che ho avuto io.
Meglio dei 99% di Galliani, per chi vuole intendere


----------



## Cantastorie (7 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Stesso pensiero che ho avuto io.
> Meglio dei 99% di Galliani, per chi vuole intendere



L'ho pensato ma non ho osato ��


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Florentino Perez, presidente del Real Madrid, ha parlato del futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo, chiudendo le porte alla cessione del portoghese:"Non lo venderò mai. Nemmeno a peso d'oro".



Ahi ahi ahi, Florentino...


----------



## rossonerosempre (7 Agosto 2017)

,


----------



## rossonerosempre (7 Agosto 2017)

cantastorie ha scritto:


> anche perché a peso d'oro lo venderesti ad una cippa e mezza. L'oro costa € 34,3 (circa) al kg. Ronaldo pesa 80 kg. Quindi: 34,3x1.000x80= € 2.744.000. Neanche io venderei cr7 a meno di 3 milioni di euro.



34 euro a grammo non a kg


----------



## Wildbone (7 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Florentino Perez, presidente del Real Madrid, ha parlato del futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo, chiudendo le porte alla cessione del portoghese:"Non lo venderò mai. Nemmeno a peso d'oro".



Grazie Florentino, prima che qualcuno cominci a credere veramente che possa venire al Milan


----------



## Cantastorie (7 Agosto 2017)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> 34 euro a grammo non a kg



Infatti ho fatto 34,3x1000 (=costo al kg) poi per 80 (i kg di CR7) ah, ho sbagliato nel post originale! È un refuso, scusami


----------



## The Ripper (7 Agosto 2017)

ovvio


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Grazie Florentino, prima che qualcuno cominci a credere veramente che possa venire al Milan



Lasciamo stare il Milan. Ma se fossi un tifoso del Real questa dichiarazione mi farebbe sudare freddo, altro che rassicurarmi.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Agosto 2017)

Invece penso che se fra un anno uno sceicco si presentasse con un assegno di 150 mln il sagace Florentino lo impacchetterà e lo spedirà via da Madrid. 

Il Real una volta che un giocatore mostra segni di cedimento non si fa problemi a cedere i big: l'hanno fatto con Casillas, Raul, Figo, Beckham, R. Carlos ecc. e lo faranno anche con CR7.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Agosto 2017)

Peccato che non ci sia piu il nostro caro dottor Galliani! Con Perez avrebbe sicuramente trovato un intesa, d'altronde ci può andare senza appuntamento..


----------



## Igniorante (7 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Florentino Perez, presidente del Real Madrid, ha parlato del futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo, chiudendo le porte alla cessione del portoghese:"Non lo venderò mai. Nemmeno a peso d'oro".



Sembrano le menzogne di Berlusconi su Kakà, due settimane prima di venderlo


----------



## IlCigno (7 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sembrano le menzogne di Berlusconi su Kakà, due settimane prima di venderlo


Stesso mio pensiero


----------



## fra29 (7 Agosto 2017)

IlCigno ha scritto:


> Stesso mio pensiero



Perez è un attimo più serio del duo comico..


----------



## Casnop (8 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Florentino Perez, presidente del Real Madrid, ha parlato del futuro di Cristiano Ronaldo, chiudendo le porte alla cessione del portoghese:"Non lo venderò mai. Nemmeno a peso d'oro".


Parla a sé stesso, quasi a convincersi, peccato che lo abbiano sentito tutti. Ahi, Florentino.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sembrano le menzogne di Berlusconi su Kakà, due settimane prima di venderlo



La differenza è che il Real non ha bisogno di vendere nessuno


----------



## mil77 (8 Agosto 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La differenza è che il Real non ha bisogno di vendere nessuno



ma qui secondo me il Real c'entra poco. Se Ronaldo decide di andare via va via e basta e il Real si adegua alla sua scelta.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Agosto 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La differenza è che il Real non ha bisogno di vendere nessuno



Dipende dalla questione fisco e dalla volontà del giocatore, in teoria neanche la Juve aveva bisogno di vendere Bonucci


----------



## luigi61 (8 Agosto 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> ma qui secondo me il Real c'entra poco. Se Ronaldo decide di andare via va via e basta e il Real si adegua alla sua scelta.


Esatissimo.....in questo caso dipende SOLO dal giocatore; si ricordi Perez quando lo ha preso dal Manchester che non voleva assolutamente lasciarlo andare......decise Ronaldo non perché fu bravo il real, stessa cosa ora


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Dipende dalla questione fisco e dalla volontà del giocatore, in teoria neanche la Juve aveva bisogno di vendere Bonucci



Sì ma Ronaldo è un monumento del calcio, Bonucci un buon difensore.

Dico io eh, poi tutto può essere


----------



## Djici (8 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Parla a sé stesso, quasi a convincersi, peccato che lo abbiano sentito tutti. Ahi, Florentino.



Non so se è lui a parlarsi da solo o noi che ci stiamo autoconvincendo di qualcosa di surreale


----------



## Igniorante (8 Agosto 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì ma Ronaldo è un monumento del calcio, Bonucci un buon difensore.
> 
> Dico io eh, poi tutto può essere



Sì sì, per carità, ho capito benissimo il concetto (che è anche giusto)


----------



## gabuz (8 Agosto 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Esatissimo.....in questo caso dipende SOLO dal giocatore; si ricordi Perez quando lo ha preso dal Manchester che non voleva assolutamente lasciarlo andare......decise Ronaldo non perché fu bravo il real, stessa cosa ora



Beh... allora il Real pagò la clausola


----------



## krull (8 Agosto 2017)

Il realtà la frase che avrebbe detto sarebbe....Cristiano non lo VENDEREI mai....condizionale...


----------



## Casnop (8 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non so se è lui a parlarsi da solo o noi che ci stiamo autoconvincendo di qualcosa di surreale


Nessuno, a pensarci bene, ha parlato, almeno in Spagna, di una cessione di Cristiano Ronaldo, eppure egli si è sentito in dovere di precisare una cosa ovvia, perchè apparentemente indubbia. Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta.


----------

